# Cancer sucks!



## Calidecks

Well guys my sister smoked for 49 years since she was fifteen. Got a call one week ago from my dad to tell me she was diagnosed with pancreatic cancer and only has 2 months to live. Well she went into a coma and died yesterday afternoon. She was my oldest sister she was 64. 

I'm writing this because of smoking. My mother died of lung cancer just three months ago. My mom smoked for 70 years. I'm telling you cancer is very ugly. I smoked for 21 years, but quite 11 years ago. Our family is devastated right now. I could be wrong but there's probably a good chance all this could of been prevented. So all you guys out there who are on the fence about quitting. I hope this post helps.


----------



## jlsconstruction

Sorry to hear that, my uncle battled cancer for 2 years due to smoking. He lost his fight last year. It really sucks to loose someone for something like that. 

I think I can speak for everyone here and say our thought and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## tedanderson

Yeah.. it does suck. I've heard smokers say things like, "everything is bad for you" or "you gotta die from something sooner or later" but my cousin's wife died of cancer a few years ago at the age of 40 and her last days were not her best. 

She had lung cancer AND breast cancer. She went from being perfectly healthy to being in a wheelchair, she had to breathe through an oxygen tank, she had to make several trips to the hospital from the complications of the chemo.. It wasn't pleasant to say in the least. 

So when people say, "Oh.. I just die and that will be that." remember that it's more to it than that.


----------



## skillman

Sorry for your loss . Have cousin fighting stage 4 lung cancer now . And my mothers best friend husband just past of lung cancer too last week .


----------



## Sir Mixalot

Californiadecks said:


> Well guys my sister smoked for 49 years since she was fifteen. Got a call one week ago from my dad to tell me she was diagnosed with pancreatic cancer and only has 2 months to live. Well she went into a coma and died yesterday afternoon. She was my oldest sister she was 64.
> 
> I'm writing this because of smoking. My mother died of lung cancer just three months ago. My mom smoked for 70 years. I'm telling you cancer is very ugly. I smoked for 21 years, but quite 11 years ago. Our family is devastated right now. I could be wrong but there's probably a good chance all this could of been prevented. So all you guys out there who are on the fence about quitting. I hope this post helps.


Sorry for your losses Mike. That's got to be tough for you right now. :sad:

And yes, cancer  suck's!


----------



## HARRY304E

Californiadecks said:


> Well guys my sister smoked for 49 years since she was fifteen. Got a call one week ago from my dad to tell me she was diagnosed with pancreatic cancer and only has 2 months to live. Well she went into a coma and died yesterday afternoon. She was my oldest sister she was 64.
> 
> I'm writing this because of smoking. My mother died of lung cancer just three months ago. My mom smoked for 70 years. I'm telling you cancer is very ugly. I smoked for 21 years, but quite 11 years ago. Our family is devastated right now. I could be wrong but there's probably a good chance all this could of been prevented. So all you guys out there who are on the fence about quitting. I hope this post helps.







Sorry Buddy these things are really tough:sad::sad:


----------



## Inner10

That really hits home, I've had many friends and relatives die from cancer and most went out like a bonfire not like a light bulb...in their last few days they sure weren't uddering the words "I wish I had smoked more". In fact many moons ago when my great uncle was on his death bed, lung cancer...right around the time that doctors decided smoking was bad for you instead of good, he said to me do what ever you want in life just never start smoking.


----------



## pinwheel

I'm sorry for your loss. My mother has emphazema from smoking most of her life, my father passed from smoking related illness, (not cancer) Thankfully my mother quit smoking 5-6 years ago & even though she's not getting any better, she's not getting any worse.

I've been quit smoking for 22 years. Hardest thing I've ever gave up.


----------



## CarpenterSFO

Mike: I'm very sorry for your losses. I'm glad to hear you quit. Hang in there and stay close to the friends and family you have around you now.

- Bob


----------



## wnc viking

That is to bad my uncle die last December he was a 3 to 4 pack a day for a lot of years .


----------



## Shellbuilder

Cigarettes should be banned from being sold to anyone


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Terrible news. Sorry for your loss. Cancer is a real biotch...


----------



## Jaws

Im sorry to hear this, Mike. That sucks. I quit 6 years ago in September.


----------



## jb08668

Sorry for the damages that cigarettes has caused to your family, you are doing the right thing by creating an awareness and telling them the side effects of it,hope people remain safe and live healthy and prosperous life.


----------



## Randy Bush

Sorry for the lose of your sister. My Dad is battling with leukemia right now . Even though he is 82 it is hard seeing him sick so much. Prayers your way for you and the family.


----------



## greg24k

Californiadecks said:


> Well guys my sister smoked for 49 years since she was fifteen. Got a call one week ago from my dad to tell me she was diagnosed with pancreatic cancer and only has 2 months to live. Well she went into a coma and died yesterday afternoon. She was my oldest sister she was 64.
> 
> I'm writing this because of smoking. My mother died of lung cancer just three months ago. My mom smoked for 70 years. I'm telling you cancer is very ugly. I smoked for 21 years, but quite 11 years ago. Our family is devastated right now. I could be wrong but there's probably a good chance all this could of been prevented. So all you guys out there who are on the fence about quitting. I hope this post helps.


Mike, please accept my heartfelt condolences on the loss of your loved one... Hang in there.


----------



## shanekw1

Damn, Mike, really sorry to hear that.


----------



## Tom Struble

very sorry to hear ..


----------



## Calidecks

Thanks guys, I wrote this in june. So this didn't just happen. Kind of an old thread, however is still sucks. They say 10 years after you quit your as good as if you never smoked. :thumbsup:


----------



## blacktop

Sad to hear about your Sister Mike. :sad:


----------



## Calidecks

It was amazing how quitting smoking improved how I felt. After the first 4 days it just got easier. Amazing what 4 days of hell pays in return. 

I can't emphasis enough what you get out of not smoking. I can't begin to put in words how much heartbreak it brings to a family.


----------



## tjbnwi

My experience with quitting smoking after 40+ years of smoking;

It will be 7 years on Dec 31st, that our youngest daughter asked me to quit smoking. She said she wanted me around to walk her down the isle. 

Seeing as she was the first one to ask me to stop smoking instead of telling me, I promised her I would. I put the cigarette out I was smoking and have not had one since. My promise to her is more important to me than any addiction could ever be. 

I had no withdrawal issues at all, every other time I tried to quit the withdrawal was what got me back to smoking.

If you can't quit for yourself, try doing for someone else, it might just work. 

In August of this year I did get to walk her down the isle. 

Tom


----------



## sunkist

Cancer, young, old, white, black, rich, poor, it does not discriminate.
We are going through our own battle with cancer for the second time in three years with our daugter.
The doctors thought they got it all. But 2 months ago a lump appeared in the same breast. Now my kid is faceing a mastecomy at 43 years old.
So as i write this i am waiting to go to the airport to pick up my wife who is comeing back from her second trip to New York, in two months to help her brother.
He has had a lung collaspse twice, he quit smoking after the first time, he has emphysema, after the second collaspse the doctors glued his lung to his inner chest wall. 
A few years back i had short stay in the cardiac ward and sharerd a room with a guy who had lost a lung and a half to smoking that curerd me !!, i came home he did not.
Too all who's life is touched by cancer keep up the fight


----------



## thehockeydman

sunkist said:


> Cancer, young, old, white, black, rich, poor, it does not discriminate.


Ain't that the truth. Friend of mine (albeit, not a close one), age 27 this year, had testicular cancer. His baby girl was born about a year ago, and he married his wife just last month.

Spent Saturday morning of the weekend before last at his funeral. Seeing a young wife lose her husband after two weeks and a baby girl lose her dad before she'll be able to remember him is a tough one.

Blessings to all those affected by this awful disease.


----------



## Calidecks

I believe I'm coming up on 14 years as a non smoker.


----------



## kiteman

Californiadecks said:


> I believe I'm coming up on 14 years as a non smoker.



You quit awfully quick after quitting drinking. Most of us hang onto that crutch a lot longer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CarpenterSFO

Californiadecks said:


> I believe I'm coming up on 14 years as a non smoker.


Congratulations on that, Mike. I know that's not easy. My dad quit, but still craved a cigarette for many years afterward.


----------



## Calidecks

kiteman said:


> You quit awfully quick after quitting drinking. Most of us hang onto that crutch a lot longer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had some help. I went in for a major surgery on my wrist 3 plates 12 screws and a piece of my hip installed in my right arm. 

The hospital, UCSD medical center was a non smoking facility not even outside. So after three days in there I just stayed a non smoker. When I got home I gave my carton away and never picked one up since. That was 14 yrs ago. The hardest thing about quiting is the association part. Like morning coffee, AA meetings, after dinner, etc, etc. But I got through it, and God do I feel better! Especially in the mornings. No more hacking. I'll bet its made me feel 10 years younger.


----------



## SamM

It's been about 5 years for my wife and I. We quit within 6 months of each other.
She quit because she was pregnant. It wasn't her first but it was the last time she smoked pregnant.
I had a harder time. Kept smoking some at work. We got into an argument with her about it one day and I decided I had enough with cigarettes. Never touched them again. I get a craving maybe once every other year.


----------



## Calidecks

Yep I smoked for 21 years. Smoking isn't just hard on your lungs, it effects every cell in your body. It really takes a toll on your blood vessels and of course your heart. Every mm of your body relys on healthy blood vessels.


----------



## tjbnwi

Today my wife and I went to see Merry Christmas Darling;Carpenters Christmas. She seemed a little down during the show. Going was my thing. We good in the car and she broke down into a sobbing mess. Being the idiot I am I did not realize it was 45 years today she lost her twin sister to bone cancer (they were 15 when Patti died). The songs brought back those times and the memories. 

Didn't help I did not remember how important this dated is to her.

Sue lost her mom to cancer also, 10 days ago she looked at the clock looked at me and said "I just out lived my mother". Dumb a$$ me, another date I did not recall.

Tom


----------



## Calidecks

Ok update. 

It's looking better than I thought. They can't find it in any of her organs, it's spread to her lymphnodes under her armpit, which they will remove. She's not quite out of the woods, but I have a good feeling about what my dad told me. I could tell by his tone and actions he was pleased as well.


----------



## hdavis

Californiadecks said:


> Ok update.
> 
> It's looking better than I thought. They can't find it in any of her organs, it's spread to her lymphnodes under her armpit, which they will remove. She's not quite out of the woods, but I have a good feeling about what my dad told me. I could tell by his tone and actions he was pleased as well.


:thumbsup: Good news!


----------



## Joasis

Going on 9 years for me I think. I don't believe I will ever get my lung capacity back, but no more killer hacking up crap and the upper respiratory infections are a thing of the past.


----------



## Big Shoe

Californiadecks said:


> I smoked for 21 years, but quite 11 years ago.


Same here. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Calidecks

Well my sister went in for surgery today. The news isn't as hopeful as we thought. They found cancer in a breast and elected to do a double mastectomy. Damn. That's a messed up disease!


----------



## kiteman

Sorry, Mike. Hope she does better now.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jlhaslip

Wishing for all the best for your sister.


----------



## Calidecks

I'm pretty worried again. Sucks!


----------

